# What do IGBT driver circuits do???



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Abdul, this looks suspiciously like homework 

fyi, my first google search result for: igbt driver circuit 
returned this
http://www.st.com/content/ccc/resou...df/jcr:content/translations/en.CD00003900.pdf


----------



## Abdulwahab Hajar (Apr 26, 2016)

No sir it honestly isn't homework hahhahahhahaha.
I'm sort of working on a project but thing is I just finished 1st year in electrical engineering so I lack a lot of knowledge.
Thank you for your help though.


----------

